# Experiementals/Recorded Grades :::Question:::



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Is there a difference between Experiementals & Recorded Grades? If so, what is the difference?


What would a kid be registered as if they are out of purebred reg. Nubian (buck) & purebred reg. Lamancha (doe)?


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Not that I know the answer to your questions...but I say the result of that cross is a really great goat :biggrin....(that is what Emma is, the doe we hope to acquire)

I thought that recorderd grade and experimental was the same. AND I thought the result would be registered as neither...but "recorded grade". 

I would love to know too if we add one to our herd


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

They both show in grade. 2 purebred parents equals purebred experimental. grade usually one parent is unkown. We have both and all are shown together.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am by no means an expert, but from what I gather Experimental is 2 breeds and recorded grade is 1 breed. I don't know for sure though. I have a RG Lamancha her dam is purebred, her sire is unknown and she conforms to Lamancha standards, doesn't have the Nub/LM ears. As far as registration experimentals could be recorded grade for all I know.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Nancy said:


> They both show in grade. 2 purebred parents equals purebred experimental. grade usually one parent is unkown. We have both and all are shown together.


AHA.....I am elightened :biggrin


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok so I have recorded grade LM doe and a PB Nubian buckling. If I breed them can the kids be experimental since the dam is grade?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No Sarah, because your recorded grade is RECORDED not REGISTERED.

Lonesome Doe No Appology is out of a Registered Amercian Alpine and a Registered Purebred Nubian, she is an Experimental.

Your Recorded Grade LaMancha is being bred to a Registered PB Nubians, her kids will be Recorded Grade until the ancestory conforms to breed standard and they become Registered Americans. Only LaManchas have an open herd book that allows Registered Americans to move further along and become Registered Purebred, in all other breeds all ancestory stays at American. 

If I find a nubain looking doe at the auction barn, she can get recorded grade Native On Appearance paperwork, I can breed her to my PB Registered Nubian bucks and they are all recorded grades until they become Registered American Nubians.

And yes Recorded Grade does and Experimentals show together. Vicki


----------



## CrookedCottage (May 6, 2009)

Okay, I don't want to hijack here, but I was just about to get on and ask a similar question.

I have Mini Nubians and one of them is unregistered. I know her lineage but no one in her line has been registered for a quite a few generations. If I breed her to a registered mini buck will her kids be registerable with MDGA or not because mini's are still experimental?

I swear I need a goat registration for dummies book because this all confuses the heck out of me. Its like the Who's on First joke.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> No Sarah, because your recorded grade is RECORDED not REGISTERED.
> 
> Lonesome Doe No Appology is out of a Registered Amercian Alpine and a Registered Purebred Nubian, she is an Experimental.
> 
> ...


huh? you lost me Vicki...if I understand right...let's use Emma...if I breed her back to a purebred LM....her offspring will then be 75% LM, 25% Nubian. THis is a recorded grade then right? But If I then take that 75% LM doeling, then breed her back again to a purebred LM, giving me a 87.5% LM..this is then a registered "American" LM?

So 2 different purebreds that are regostered that produce a doe kid...that doeling is experimental, correct?

And recorded grade does not mean registered right? You can have a unregistered recorded grade?

hmmmm......now I have to inquire if Emma was registered or not, I assumed she was.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

ON your MN you need to just call in and ask because it used to be with a picture of the dam (unregistered LaMancha here) and a purebred ND we could reg the kids. Now I am not sure if that has changed and that is only with MDGA.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Emma is out of a Purebred LaMancha buck and a Purebred Nubian doe, so she is an Experimental Lamancha type since this is the breed she conforms to breed standard with. If you breed her to an American or purebred LaMancha buck and the doeling conforms to breed standard than yes she moves up in the herdbooks, if she doesn't she doesn't move forward. With LaManchas it's a dish faced and correct ears, does Emma really conform to breed standards with her face? Does her daughter? Hypothetical of course cause she doesn't have a daughter and I have never seen her paperwork :rofl

It's like my doe, she is an experimental but she certainly does not conform to any breeds standard, she does not have an Alpine head or Ears, and she certainly does not have a good enough head for my herd in a Nubian nor ears. It is very doubtful that either will her daughters this year, so although technically her daughter would be 75% Nubian, 25% Alpine, I won't click 'conforms to breed type" Nubian on her unless she has both pendulous ears and a roman nose. It's not the point of a grade book to rush through it, but to use it for what it is for, to keep animals in while you experiment on making them conform to a set standard of the breed you are choosing. 

But yes there is recorded animals and there are registered animals...why there is brown and blue paperwork and the huge disparagy in the amount of money each are worth. Hence the 4-sale price on the doe you are purchasing. Vicki


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, I have a twist on this question. I have an reg. american sable doe bred to a reg. american sable buck. She kidded out 1 doeilng who was white. Now she conforms to a saanen standard automatically being white but out of colored parents do I put her in experimental or can I have in automatically in the recorded grade?

Ray


----------



## DoriOakes (Apr 5, 2014)

Actually you do not put them in as Anything! You fill out the paperwork correctly and the software at ADGA sends back the correct registration/recordation papers... USUALLY.  
The only time you need to worry about sending anything else is when you are recording an NOA Doe and you need to have confirmation witnessed by a second person. In that case you add both parents as unregistered.


----------

